# Burton Toe Strap Problems: Modified Repair.



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I had a guy come to me this season who I tune/wax his boards for every year. He had just purchased a pair of 2020 Burton Malavita's and on his first few days of riding found that his new boots were getting aggressively worn on a single area from the inside strap connection point of his toe cap. He wanted to see what was causing it and what I could do to repair it.











I also grabbed a pair of '20 Burton Genesis EST for my son and noticed the toe cap had the same design problem as the Malavitas.










You can see Burton has completely changed the toe strap design between the '20 Genesis EST (Left) and my red '18 Genesis EST (right) which Burton is saying is now more conforming around the front of the boot area. Me personally, I like the '18 design and have never had any comfort or fit issues with this on my SLX boots.










The high backs and rear frame of the Genesis are identical between the two different YOM.












So here is the problem you can see that the '20 Genesis EST (left) has a sharpish 90 degree end to the hard rubberised/plastic toe cap which meets the inside adjustment strap. This creates around an 8mm step between the back of the strap and the inside end of the hard inside edge of the toecap. When clamped down this is creating rubbing on boots and causing excess wear issues in the toe area.











I removed the toecap and you can see the hard 90 degree angle in the toecap design. 











So what I did was run the corner over the nylon fibre belt on my Linisher and shaped an arc into the strap. You can see this from the above picture. This then took out the hard 90 degree edge from coming into contact with snowboard boots and causing excessive wear from movement and friction.











You can see now that with a Burton Ion fitted that the softer arc is not causing any hard edge to contact the snowboard boot. 


It's amazing that Burton with all it's technical ability can not see an issue with this in their design process. It's crazy I have to modify a brand new set of Burton Genesis to prevent excess damage to expensive snowboard boots from normal use.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Now I can round that corner off before my boots suffer any premature wear. thx.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mod or die! There are very few things in life that can't be modded. The things that can't be modded are the things that you should generally try to avoid.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Craig, you are a flipping LIFE SAVER!!!! Thank you so much for posting this --- I just got some '20 Vita Wings on sale (I'd always wanted a pair), and have spent the last few days allowing them to drink up a few layers of Carpro PERL (I'm a car detailing x snow gear crossover geek). 

Once I wipe 'em off, I'll definitely be doing this mod with a dremel. Thanks man!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Those bindings look big for the boots. I have mine in the outer holes, and don't see this problem. I don't have Burton boots though.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Rip154 said:


> Those bindings look big for the boots. I have mine in the outer holes, and don't see this problem. I don't have Burton boots though.


US 9 Burton Ion in a medium Genesis EST. There is no ability for movement repositioning on the front or rear strap anchor points with Genesis.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Those bindings look big for the boots. I have mine in the outer holes, and don't see this problem. I don't have Burton boots though.


Boot brand/design might very well be a factor in this. That being said, now that Craig has photog'd them toe straps up close, I totally get what the dealio is --- it'll be good to crack the Dremel out again, and refine the corners/edges of that toe strap on my lovely new VitaWings. 

Hell, I've even thought about rounding out the inside edge of the base-frame, just to make it more rocky-noodly-friendly!

I guess the point of my post is: #Dremel 😋


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> US 9 Burton Ion in a medium Genesis EST. There is no ability for movement repositioning on the front or rear strap anchor points with Genesis.


Yeah EST is fricking amazing, but that's one of the bug bears I had with EST vs ReFlex ---- ReFlex, you can reposition the strap up off any pressure points, which helps for a big boy who somehow has Scottish collapsed, very high arches (seriously, my podiatrist was like "uhmmm, this is _unique!") _


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Craig64 said:


> US 9 Burton Ion in a medium Genesis EST. There is no ability for movement repositioning on the front or rear strap anchor points with Genesis.


Yeah I see, it still looks weird, almost like the strap is too big, probably not tested in that position and so a design flaw, but it works fine on mine where it sits further out on the toe.


----------

